# Thinking Of Buying Nos Lanco - Am I A Fool?



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm not usually into retro, but this 'NOS' Lanco automatic has caught my eye during an idle wander around the world's car boot sale.

I'd appreciate a steer from the more experienced/knowledgeable/sensible out there.

Am I an idiot for thinking of making a purchase? And if not, how much is too much? (It's one of those 'make me an offer' deals.)

Thanks!

Draygo


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't see any reason why you shouldn't buy it?

I bought a NOS Lanco Jump Hour last year off eBay, Â£35.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Be aware, if it's coming from outside the EEC, you may well get "hit" by Customs and Excise for VAT and Import plus the carrier for handling charges on top, and factor this into your offer, up to around a third of the price


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I recognized the seller as soon as I saw the ad. I picked up a cricket from him a long time ago.

The Lanco is nice, only a stainless back which is fine I do prefer all stainless myself. He does take offers and I would think maybe an offer of about 140-160 considering if its truly NOS it will need servicing right away cause it will be tight as a nun so add another buck fifty on for servicing. He has had those pieces around I would say a year anyway

.........


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Draygo,

You can't use Pm so e mail me as i have one in the same condition

[email protected]


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Cheers Andy... Email sent.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Lanco arrived today - "an absolute peach".

Perfect nick - looks better in reality than in the photo above. I'm thinking of swapping the original (and equally perfect, but not that brilliant) strap for something else. When I do I'll post a pic.

Three cheers for the forum!

And thanks to Andy - a thoroughly good egg.

D


----------

